# Orlando FL vacation



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

We booked and now cannot go. Two bedroom, full kitchen, and sleep sofa. Sleeps 6-8. Sheration Vistana Resort. Close to Disney and many activities onsite. Swimming pools, exercise rooms, and even a lazy river. A lake is really close to fish or kayak etc. 28 June - 5 July. See the fireworks. $1000obo


----------



## Sunburned (Jun 11, 2015)

Im interested if you still have. Please call me at 956-286-0555.

Thanks,
Matt Olivera


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sorry Matt but I had to cancel it by a certain date to get some credit . It was a timeshare exchange. I lost the money but did get my points back. I checked and there are no more weeks in July. I can get you a unit for the end of August or later but it woul have to be a firm deal. I do not want to lose any more money.


----------

